# Mystical Old Longines



## Adles (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi!

New here so this is My first post.

Got My hands on an old Longines watch and since then I've been trying to figure out the age & model.










Its a Quartz with a L970.2 movement, most definitively a pre-Swatch longines. I have opened it and the serialnr is 190330. But Longines cant find anything on this number, Both Swatch Group Scandinavia nor Longines HQ in Switzerland.

Is possibly anyone here that can help me with this?


----------



## Adles (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry matey, I've no idea


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

there are many watches from the 70-80's that are not in any database - generally if you cant find any info on the net theres nothing special about a watch (unless it has sentimental value) - you are better off searching for the movement rather than any serials.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGINES-L970-2-7J-SWISS-GOLD-PLATED-STAINLESS-STEEL-DATE-QUARTZ-BOY-SIZE-WATCH-/121204369775?nma=true&si=HbmCiWxorOghmrByeHJfRzqgGKU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Adles (Jan 18, 2014)

pugster said:


> there are many watches from the 70-80's that are not in any database - generally if you cant find any info on the net theres nothing special about a watch (unless it has sentimental value) - you are better off searching for the movement rather than any serials.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LONGINES-L970-2-7J-SWISS-GOLD-PLATED-STAINLESS-STEEL-DATE-QUARTZ-BOY-SIZE-WATCH-/121204369775?nma=true&si=HbmCiWxorOghmrByeHJfRzqgGKU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Thanks for your help. I find Longines quite poor when it comes to keeping a database of serial numbers. There is much older omegas that one can track thru their archive.


----------



## Adles (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone out there with info???


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Regretfully there is nothing special about this watch. Longines did make many noteworthy watches. Just not this one. Here's an example of one of the noteworthy:










Longines 13ZN chronograph circa 1940.


----------

